# Virgin Active joining fee....



## Estoril-5 (Mar 8, 2007)

There is a virgin active 0.5 miles from my work, the prices are extortionate.

£55p/m on a 12 month contract or £65 p/m on a rolling 1 month contract.

ridiculous BUT it suits me as i start work at 8 and they open at 6.30am.

so i can get there at 6.30 do 1 hours workout, shower change and straight to work.

anyway we do have corporate membership which is £52 p/m on 12 month contract, a massive saving of £3 p/m and no joining fee.

no discount on the 1 month rolling contract, so £65 plus £15 one off joining fee.

as much as it pains me im going to pay £65 a month to trial it and see if it suits me, however is there anyway of getting out of the £15 joining fee?

just seems an excuse to take more money from me.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

have a look around and when it comes to the signing up, ask them what the joining fee is for? Sometimes they will forfeit it.


----------



## Z4-35i (Jun 12, 2012)

Always worth asking for a deal, they won't have as many new members joining this time of year so you should be able to get a deal. Always better to join a gym which is easier to get to and close to where you work.

I just wish the gym prices where that reasonable were we live, I went for a 12 months for the price of 10 months deal at our local David Lloyd last December, as this is keeping me focused on getting to the gym on a regular basis and getting back in shape.


----------



## Estoril-5 (Mar 8, 2007)

she said there is no way she can waive the joining fee but would give me 1 personal trainer session or a free massage or several guest passes etc

i tried to bargain for a pt session and back massage but her manager said those two items are worth £82 in total so no can do.

PT session is worth £40 so i think i may go for that. ill try get a couple of guest passes too.

still £65 p/m is extortionate in my eyes


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

The upside with VA is that the price you start paying is the price you pay for the whole length of time you're a member, so if you plan on being a member for a long time, you'll start to see a 'saving' as new members will be paying more as time goes on.


----------



## TJenkos (May 6, 2009)

Beancounter said:


> The upside with VA is that the price you start paying is the price you pay for the whole length of time you're a member, so if you plan on being a member for a long time, you'll start to see a 'saving' as new members will be paying more as time goes on.


Mine went up a quid or two this year?


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

Really ?
Mrs Bean was a member for 5 years up until early this year and the price was frozen. Maybe that was a particular deal she had, but I recall them telling me about it when I signed the paperwork for it to come out of my account


----------



## TJenkos (May 6, 2009)

Beancounter said:


> Really ?
> Mrs Bean was a member for 5 years up until early this year and the price was frozen. Maybe that was a particular deal she had, but I recall them telling me about it when I signed the paperwork for it to come out of my account


Yes, it hadn't gone up a penny from 2007-2012 but did go up about £1.50/£2 a few months back


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

Hmmm....interesting.......well, i say that, she's no longer a member so irrelevant, but I'm sure that was how it was sold to her...."one price for life"


----------

